# Lard soap - newbie question



## FarmerKat

I have never made soap before. I have an abundance of lard from our most recently butchered pig. I would like to make soap with it. Can anyone recommend a simple recipe for a complete beginner?

Thanks!


----------



## NostalgicGranny

What other oils do you have available to you? Personally I would add a little coconut oil in it for more bubbles/lather. 

Run it through soap calc to get the right amount of lye and water.


----------



## Janis R

https://www.savvyhomemade.com/3-simple-homemade-lye-soap-recipes/


----------



## FarmerKat

NostalgicGranny said:


> What other oils do you have available to you? Personally I would add a little coconut oil in it for more bubbles/lather.
> 
> Run it through soap calc to get the right amount of lye and water.


I could get other oils but right now I have about 8 gallons of lard from a pig we just butchered. While I cook with it all the time, I cannot use up 8 gallons in a reasonable time. We are getting ready to butcher 2 more pigs soooo ... lard it is. 



Janis R said:


> https://www.savvyhomemade.com/3-simple-homemade-lye-soap-recipes/


Thank you for the link. I will check that out.


----------



## Lady89

there are lots of good books out there some you can get free online


----------



## amholmes3

Castile Soap

11.5 Oz lye
32 Oz water
60 Oz tallow
26 oz olive oil


----------



## onebizebee

I make lots and lots of soap. Trust me you are going to want to add a little coconut oil to that lard. It will make a very nice bar of soap. To get you started on your soaping adventure try this. While wearing protective gear. Especially chemical goggles for your eye protection. Hey ya only get two eyes always keep them protected.

Just lard soap super fat 7%

32 oz of lard melt slowly and let cool to under 120 degrees f
12.6 oz water in a stainless or heavy plastic container
4.2 oz of lye to be added to the water slowly and very carefully add the lye to the water.. NEVER ADD THE WATER TO LYE it will volcano up and make a huge dangerous mess. It will heat up. Do not breath the fumes. Stir until dissolved completely. Let cool to under 120 degrees. 
Carefully add the lye to the melted lard. Start to carefully stir. You can mix with a stick blender. Mix until like thick pudding. If you choose to add a fragrance you can add one ounce at this time. Sir well. Once incorporated fully carefully pour in to your mold. DO not use aluminum. The lye will eat it. A shoe box lined with parchment paper will work wonderfully. Wrap in a thick towel and let it set for 24 hours. When the soap is hard cut in to bars and let set in open air away from small children and pets. In about 6 weeks your soap will be ready to use.




If you want to add some bubbly lather then go to walmart get a Jar of LuAnns coconut oil. It will be in the baking isle with all the other oils. 
Lard Coconut soap super fat 7%
26oz of lard
6 oz of coconut oil
Melt these together.

Water12.1 oz water
Lye 4.4 oz

Follow the same instructions as the first recipe.


----------



## FarmerKat

onebizebee, thank you for a detailed reply. I have some coconut oil at home so I will try to make a lard-only batch and a mixed batch. I still need to buy the lye but have everything else ready. 

When you say fragrance, are you talking about essential oils? 1 oz of that seems like a lot (I usually buy them in 1/2 oz bottles). I have not really researched adding essential oils to the soap but was thinking about adding some.

Also, I have read that if I was going to use the soap to make laundry detergent that I should not superfat. Is that correct?


----------



## onebizebee

It can be essential oils or it can be fragrance oils. The ratio is usually 1 ounce of fragrance or essential oil per pound of oils. So for a two pound batch you would use up to 2ounces of fragrance safely. Just make sure any actual fragrance oils you buy are skin safe and can be used in body care products. Use a metal container to measure them up they will eat thru plastic and do not get uncut fragrance oils or essential oils on your skin or furniture. It will give you burns and eat the finish off the furniture. When you use a fragrance or essential oil in the soap making process much of it will burn off due to the temp the soap reaches during the saponification process.

Yes, you are correct no super fat for laundry soap.


----------



## FarmerKat

I just realized ... the ounces we are talking about are weight, not volume, right? So if I am adding fragrance, 2 ounces does not mean 4 0.5 ounce bottles of essential oil, I have to weight it.


----------



## onebizebee

FarmerKat said:


> I just realized ... the ounces we are talking about are weight, not volume, right? So if I am adding fragrance, 2 ounces does not meat 4 0.5 ounce bottles of essential oil, I have to weight it.


Yes weigh it out. I do not use expensive essential oils when making a wash off product. Basically you are only using them to scent the soap. Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with that just don't use your expensive essential oils. I get them usually at wholesale supplies plus. For the good essential oils I get them at liberty naturals etc. Those are the ones we use for aroma therapy etc. Be very careful with citrus oils as they can cause serious photo sensitivity.


----------



## FarmerKat

onebizebee said:


> Yes weigh it out. I do not use expensive essential oils when making a wash off product. Basically you are only using them to scent the soap. Don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with that just don't use your expensive essential oils. I get them usually at wholesale supplies plus. For the good essential oils I get them at liberty naturals etc. Those are the ones we use for aroma therapy etc. Be very careful with citrus oils as they can cause serious photo sensitivity.


Thank you!

I do not think I will be adding expensive essential oils either.


----------



## rosalind

Essential oil doesn't seem to last in a soap, but....

I cheat and use ground spices and flowers!! My favorites are cinnamon and oat (I chop up the oats partially in a food processor) and lavender - where I put in dried lavender buds and pieces of dried leaves.

Lard is a stinky soap, so add a lot of scent!!

Oh, also, if you want to save some lard, it cans well and can also be frozen.


----------



## osbmail

I made some lard soap last year.1 batch was just lard,lye, water and essential oils.The next batch I add 7oz of coconut oil to 7lbs of lard the coconut oil even at that amount helps a lot with making more suds.This year I am going to try a batch with deer tallow and coconut oil.


----------



## onebizebee

I have never had lard soap be stinky even left unscented. The best way to get an essential oil to stick is add some baby oatmeal or a teaspoon of bentonite clay or other cosmetic grade clay. Citrus scents like sweet orange do not hold their scent very long in soap. Some good ones that stick well are lavender, patchouli, lemon grass, peppermint, Clary sage, anise.


----------



## FarmerKat

onebizebee said:


> I have never had lard soap be stinky even left unscented. The best way to get an essential oil to stick is add some baby oatmeal or a teaspoon of bentonite clay or other cosmetic grade clay. Citrus scents like sweet orange do not hold their scent very long in soap. Some good ones that stick well are lavender, patchouli, lemon grass, peppermint, Clary sage, anise.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Maura

I have used lard in soap. It makes a hard white bar. You can use 30% lard and 70% olive oil (or a mix of olive oil and other liquid fat). I always figure my recipe by the lye. I buy lye by the can, which is going to be 12, 14, 16, or 18 ounces. This way, I don&#8217;t have to measure the lye, I just pour the entire can into the water. I use a two sheets of paper towel and poke a hole in the center of the dotted tear line. The handle of a plastic spoon (the stirring kind- cheap hard white plastic, not a teaspoon) goes through the poked hole. This way, I can stir the lye at the bottom of the jar with the spoon and not breathe in fumes. I leave the spoon and paper towel as is. Also, I do this in the kitchen or laundry sink- away from people and pets and do not have to worry about it spilling.

Since lard is hard at room temp, I would add a liquid to the formula. Olive oil is great, but you could add a vegetable oil. Everyone seems to love lavender, so if you want scent, get some lavender essential oil. 

Have a wet wash cloth with you when you mix the lye and oils. If you get any on you, just use the cloth to wipe it off. If worried about a burn, just use a Q-tip and dap some lavender e.o. on it (double duty for the lavender). 

The smaller the batch, the longer it will take for the soap to reach trace. This is why people use a stick blender. If you are only using 4 ounces of lye, you will want a stick blender. If you are using 12 oz or more, stirring by hand will be fine. I use the plastic spoon in the lye to do the stirring. Have your e.o. at the ready with cap off so you just have to measure (do not use plastic measuring spoons) and put in, keep stirring.

Have an old towel nearby in case you spill. You won&#8217;t spill (unless you forgot the towel).


----------



## onebizebee

If you get lye on you raw lye or lye in the soap batter stop what you are doing and go wash it off with plenty of water. Do not just wipe it away with a wet rag. That will not adequately remove the lye. Do not use vinegar either. You don't want a chemical burn and then add to it with an acid burn. I also do not recommend putting straight uncut essential oil directly on your skin ever. Lavender included. That can make you develop a sensitivity to all essential oils. It may not do anything to you the first time or the 10th time you do it but it will eventually make you sensitive to the point you will not be able to tolerate any essential oil at any strength. Always cut essential oils for direct skin use with a carrier oil. Safety first. wear proper eye protection cover your skin. Wear long sleeves and gloves.


----------



## Maura

You need the wet washcloth so that you can wipe your skin immediately. I&#8217;ve never needed to do more, but if you also wish to run water over it or use soap, you still need to immediately wipe it off.


----------



## onebizebee

When it comes to chemical burns dilution is always the solution.


----------



## FarmerKat

Alright ... I am almost ready to start. There is one piece of information that I have been trying to google for but without much luck. If I use, for example, 3 lbs of fat. How big of a mold do I need to pour it in? Let's say if I used a shoe box or a similar sized bin, do I need just one? Is the volume similar to the volume of fat used? I know bars themselves can be cut into different sizes but I just want to make sure I have enough bins/boxes on hand to pour it into. (I am not doing anything fancy, I will just cut the soap into bars when hard.)


----------



## rosalind

You could fill a container with water to the amount the same as what your soap comes out to with all the ingredients (if your mold is a water-proof type container). That should tell you whether you're close enough or not.

In a pinch, you can line a cake pan (like a glass 9x13) with plastic wrap as another mold.

Also, check your soap often. Some set up faster than others and it's a bugger to cut if you let it get too hard first!


----------



## FarmerKat

rosalind said:


> You could fill a container with water to the amount the same as what your soap comes out to with all the ingredients (if your mold is a water-proof type container). That should tell you whether you're close enough or not.
> 
> In a pinch, you can line a cake pan (like a glass 9x13) with plastic wrap as another mold.
> 
> Also, check your soap often. Some set up faster than others and it's a bugger to cut if you let it get too hard first!


Thank you for the tips  Odds are, I would not have thought to check it before the 24 hours is up.


----------



## rosalind

We did that the first time, as many recipes say "Cut at 24 hours" - but by 2-3 hours, ours needed to be cut!! You can do an initial cut as soon as it's thick enough to slice through and leave a cut. Then at 24 hours you can cut again and separate for drying. The first cut helps make the final cut easier.


----------



## onebizebee

Rosalind is right cut before 24 hours I forgot how fast it sets. Have fun and be safe and let us know how it goes.


----------



## terri9630

onebizebee said:


> I make lots and lots of soap. Trust me you are going to want to add a little coconut oil to that lard. It will make a very nice bar of soap. To get you started on your soaping adventure try this. While wearing protective gear. Especially chemical goggles for your eye protection. Hey ya only get two eyes always keep them protected.
> 
> Just lard soap super fat 7%
> 
> 32 oz of lard melt slowly and let cool to under 120 degrees f
> 12.6 oz water in a stainless or heavy plastic container
> 4.2 oz of lye to be added to the water slowly and very carefully add the lye to the water.. NEVER ADD THE WATER TO LYE it will volcano up and make a huge dangerous mess. It will heat up. Do not breath the fumes. Stir until dissolved completely. Let cool to under 120 degrees.
> Carefully add the lye to the melted lard. Start to carefully stir. You can mix with a stick blender. Mix until like thick pudding. If you choose to add a fragrance you can add one ounce at this time. Sir well. Once incorporated fully carefully pour in to your mold. DO not use aluminum. The lye will eat it. A shoe box lined with parchment paper will work wonderfully. Wrap in a thick towel and let it set for 24 hours. When the soap is hard cut in to bars and let set in open air away from small children and pets. In about 6 weeks your soap will be ready to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to add some bubbly lather then go to walmart get a Jar of LuAnns coconut oil. It will be in the baking isle with all the other oils.
> Lard Coconut soap super fat 7%
> 26oz of lard
> 6 oz of coconut oil
> Melt these together.
> 
> Water12.1 oz water
> Lye 4.4 oz
> 
> Follow the same instructions as the first recipe.




The Lard only recipe.... will that work with goats milk instead of water? I'm going to try to make some soap. I'm tired of having to take Benadryl before showers. I'm allergic to EVERYTHING and unscented soaps are hard to find around here. Anyone have a good recipe for shampoo?


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Yes you can use goats milk. If you Cp you will want to freeze it first, then slowly sprinkle the lye in.


----------



## terri9630

NostalgicGranny said:


> Yes you can use goats milk. If you Cp you will want to freeze it first, then slowly sprinkle the lye in.


Thanks.


----------



## Olivia67

My husband can put his hands in lye water and not have a reaction, myself I'm so sensitive that even the fumes from making soap can cause very minor reactions to my skin, eyes and even my lungs. Always be safe! Lye burns start off itching and then progress to an actual burn, it is very annoying and can be downright dangerous depending on your sensitivity.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Never put your hands in lye water.


----------



## Maura

If you want to make a shampoo bar, replace about 10% of the liquid fat with castor oil.


----------



## FarmerKat

I started this thread quite a while ago ... well, finally I made some soap. I made just plain lard soap - no fragrance or other oils - and it turned out great. It is still drying but I tested a piece that broke off while I was cutting it. I rubbed lard on my hands and then washed in cold water with the soap. It cut the grease like no soap I have used before (normally I have to use hot water for greasy hands like that).

I have read complaints about lard soap being smelly but I do not find that it has any unpleasant smell. However, we use mostly unscented products so I find commercial soap fragrance rather offensive. Maybe someone used to fragrant soap would feel differently.

Overall it was much easier to do than I anticipated. I appreciate everyone who shared their wisdom with me


----------



## rosalind

If the lard is cleaned/rendered properly, it shouldn't be too smelly, if at all.

Glad it's working out for you - I bet you'll never go back to commercial bar soap again.


----------



## terri9630

I just re read this thread and some one mentioned getting an acid burn from vinegar.... what kind of vinegar is being used? I use vinegar all the time for cleaning and have never been burned. White vinegar has the same PH as lemon juice and ACV is around a 5.


----------



## GranolaLight

Thank you for all of this information. I have friends with Chinese restaurants and they are constantly throwing the pork fat away when they trim roasts. I am going to get them to save it for me from now on.:thumb:


----------



## Lorelai

This thread has tons of useful information, thank you!

I have a question to add to the mix. We recently butchered our first hog, and I've been rendering like a crazy person. Between having multiple batches going at once and some of the fat being less ideal, some of my rendered lard has turned out a bit on the darker side, and even the whiter lard has a bit of a porky smell, which in my experience is generally the case when not rendering leaf lard. Anyway, we've been making our own soap for awhile now, but I've never used lard before and I'm just a little worried that the color or smell will come through the curing process? We've given up on scenting our soap, since we're avoiding artificial fragrances by making it ourselves, and you have to use too much essential oil to make it cost effective... although, in this case, because we're not buying tons of oils, it might be worthwhile... any suggestions lasting scents other than lavender? 

I think we'll add some coconut oil for lather... did I read the earlier comments correctly that say the water can be subbed 1:1 for goat milk? We have lots of that too. Does this make for an even nicer/gentler soap?

Thanks!


----------



## terri9630

I haven't had any smell issues with the lard. I just made a batch with goat milk but it's still curing so I don't know if/how it's different from the stuff made with water. I haven't had any problems with lather. It makes enough for me.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

You can wash the lard in boiling water. Once it cools the lard can be peeled off of the top. The more it is washed the whiter it will be and the less smell you will have. Once it is as white as you would like reheat the lard (by itself) to help drive off any water that may be remaining. It will pop a little so be sure to use a larger pan than it needs to melt.


----------



## MCJam

I like to use a bit of natural orange oil in my soap. It leaves a mild citrus smell that lasts and does not over power.


----------



## rosalind

Oatmeal and cinnamon is my favorite soap - use real, ground cinnamon - the scent stays with the soap and it makes for super cheap scent!!


----------



## Lorelai

NostalgicGranny said:


> You can wash the lard in boiling water. Once it cools the lard can be peeled off of the top. The more it is washed the whiter it will be and the less smell you will have. Once it is as white as you would like reheat the lard (by itself) to help drive off any water that may be remaining. It will pop a little so be sure to use a larger pan than it needs to melt.


Great idea, I'm going to try it! My earlier renderings turned out darker than I would have preferred, too much going on at once. I rendered about 7 1/2 gallons total. I definitely need to make some soap! 



MCJam said:


> I like to use a bit of natural orange oil in my soap. It leaves a mild citrus smell that lasts and does not over power.


I love orange, but I thought citrus essential oils were the least likely to linger after the soap is cured? Are you talking about essential oils or something else?



rosalind said:


> Oatmeal and cinnamon is my favorite soap - use real, ground cinnamon - the scent stays with the soap and it makes for super cheap scent!!


Awesome idea! I saw a recipe that used strongly brewed chai tea instead of water, it would be heavenly mixed with cinnamon. For a recipe yielding 2 lbs of soap, how much would you use?


----------



## MCJam

What I have is not essential oil, but just orange oil from Frontier Cooperatives. I bought it a while ago to flavor ice cream, but found it quite strong, so have saved it and now use it for my soap. Scent stays for a long time.


----------



## FarmerKat

MCJam said:


> What I have is not essential oil, but just orange oil from Frontier Cooperatives. I bought it a while ago to flavor ice cream, but found it quite strong, so have saved it and now use it for my soap. Scent stays for a long time.


Thanks for the idea.


----------

